# NYC Top recommendation for tonight?



## mille162 (Mar 18, 2017)

Last minute client dinner tonight in NYC, looking for a non-sushi recommendation, preferably near SOHO area.

Looking for impressive and well respected (new or old), something worthy of NY Times reviewing.

Did Fowler & Wells at the Beekman last time and it was great, hoping for a similar suggestion...


----------



## mille162 (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions, ended taking mano's recommendation and squeezed in at Nomad...excellent meal, even better drinks, and a very cool and relaxing atmosphere (found a cool article in NY Times discussing the design influence: https://mobile.nytimes.com/2012/06/20/dining/reviews/the-nomad-in-new-york.html)


----------

